# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهندسی شیمی شریف یا عمران امیرکبیر یا برق علم و صنعت؟

## saman20

سلام دوستان

خواهشا در این اولویت بندی کمکم کنید.

ممنون میشم در این لحظات پایانی به دادم برسید

----------


## khatereh 2

ببن به کدوم رشته بیشتری علاقه داری. دانشگاه برات مهم تره یا رشته.....

----------


## پویا دقتی

> سلام دوستان
> 
> خواهشا در این اولویت بندی کمکم کنید.
> 
> ممنون میشم در این لحظات پایانی به دادم برسید



با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر

همون طور که به دوست قبلی هم عرض کردم اگه تمایل دارین خارج برین شریف رو بالاتر بزنین و اگه می خواین در ایران کار کنین هر کدوم رو که علاقه بیشتری بهش دارین بالاتر بزنین

سوالی هم داشتین در خدمتتون هستم

----------


## KowsarDDC

*من که عمران رو ترجیح می دم
اما سعی کن ببینی واقعا به چی علاقه داری
*

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام دوستان
> 
> خواهشا در این اولویت بندی کمکم کنید.
> 
> ممنون میشم در این لحظات پایانی به دادم برسید


سلام
اگه به هیچکدوم علاقه خاصی نداری! مهندسی شیمی شریف

----------


## saman20

من خودم برق رو بیشتر دوست دارم.به نظر از شما دانشگاه علم و صنعت هم به خارج کشور اپلای میشن؟از لحاظ اپلای معتبره این دانشگاه؟(منظورم اعتبارش تو رنکینگ جهانیه)

----------


## sepanta1990

> من خودم برق رو بیشتر دوست دارم.به نظر از شما دانشگاه علم و صنعت هم به خارج کشور اپلای میشن؟از لحاظ اپلای معتبره این دانشگاه؟(منظورم اعتبارش تو رنکینگ جهانیه)


هست :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Dynamic

> سلام
> اگه به هیچکدوم علاقه خاصی نداری! مهندسی شیمی شریف


من دوستام شیمی شریف هر کدام خوندن الان در بهترین دانشگاههای امریکایی و بهترین کمپانی ها دارند با میانگین درآمد 12 هزار دلار در ماه کار میکنند. 
نمونه موردی هم همین الان دست به نقد هست.

----------


## Dynamic

> من خودم برق رو بیشتر دوست دارم.به نظر از شما دانشگاه علم و صنعت هم به خارج کشور اپلای میشن؟از لحاظ اپلای معتبره این دانشگاه؟(منظورم اعتبارش تو رنکینگ جهانیه)


ببین هست ولی هیچ کجا شریف نمیشه!
این اسم لا مصب روی مدرک یعنی شناخت و شانسی از همه جهت متفاوت با سایر دانشگاهها. 
اعتبار علم و صنعت هم خوبه 
غیر از شریف برای اساتید تا اونجا که دوستای من که آمریکا هستند و اروپا هم هستند الته میگن بقیه خیلی تفاوتی نمیکنه چون نمیشناسند! توجه کنید بد نیستند ! اونا نمیشناسند . مگر اینکه دانشجویی از این دانشگاها با اون استاد پروزه داشته باشه و عملکرد خوبی  از خودش بجا بگذاره در این صورت اینم همون روال شریف رو طی میکنه. شهرت و حیثیت شریف به همین خاطره: عملکرد خوب دانش آموختگانش با اساتید برتر و راضی بودن اونها و اعتماد به این اسم روی مدرک!و التبه ترجیحش

----------


## Dynamic

> *من که عمران رو ترجیح می دم
> اما سعی کن ببینی واقعا به چی علاقه داری
> *


عمران پول میخواد پول
در حد سه چهار تومن کسی داتشه باشه هیچ رشته ای نمیتونه درامدش با ساخت و ساز برابری کنه 
تمام مشاغل هم وقتی وضعشون خوب میشه میزنن تو کار ساخت و ساز. من خودم پدرم دکترای عمران داره میدونم چی به چیه.

----------


## sepanta1990

> عمران پول میخواد پولدر حد سه چهار تومن کسی داتشه باشه هیچ رشته ای نمیتونه درامدش با ساخت و ساز برابری کنه تمام مشاغل هم وقتی وضعشون خوب میشه میزنن تو کار ساخت و ساز. من خودم پدرم دکترای عمران داره میدونم چی به چیه.


اخه ساخت و ساز کردن ارتباطی با مدرک عمران نداره

----------


## safer1

شريف براي خارج رفتن مزيت محسوب ميشه ولي حتما جلوتر از علاقه موضوع اشتغال هر رشته رو مورد بررسي قرار بدين

----------


## Dynamic

> اخه ساخت و ساز کردن ارتباطی با مدرک عمران نداره


پس بلال فروش تخصص ساخت و ساز داره؟؟؟
اون سرمایه گذاری در زمینه ساخت و سازه پسرم که ربطی نداره نه کار ساخت و ساز!!!

----------


## par.rah

تموم شد ولی خیلی انتخاب جالی داشتیدبین 
رشته و داشنگاه موندید! همیشه رشته مهمه نه دانشگاه..

----------


## saman20

انتخاب کردم رفت
1.برق علم و صنعت2.عمران امیرکبیر3.مهندسی شیمی شریف
فقط امیدوارم روزی پشیمون نشم

ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون

----------


## par.rah

> انتخاب کردم رفت
> 1.برق علم و صنعت2.عمران امیرکبیر3.مهندسی شیمی شریف
> فقط امیدوارم روزی پشیمون نشم
> 
> ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون



اگه بر اساس رشته و علاقت انتخاب کردی پشیمون نمیشی

----------

